# Hostage Captain Rescued, SEALS take down pirates



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 12, 2009)

This is the most current posting on cnn.com, seems the SEAL's took out the pirates and helped in the rescue of the ship captain being held...

_"The American cargo ship captain held hostage by pirates jumped overboard Sunday from the lifeboat where he was being held, and U.S. Navy SEALs shot and killed three of his four captors, according to a senior U.S. official with knowledge of the situation.
Capt. Richard Phillips, right, stands with U.S. Navy Cmdr. Frank Castellano after Phillips' rescue Sunday.

Capt. Richard Phillips was helped out of the water off the Somali coast and is uninjured and in good condition, the official said. He was taken aboard the USS Bainbridge, a nearby naval warship, and later flown to the USS Boxer, where he was "resting comfortably," the U.S. Navy said.

At the time of the shootings, the fourth pirate was aboard the Bainbridge negotiating with officials, the source said. That pirate was taken into custody.

Phillips was rescued at 7:19 p.m. (12:19 p.m. ET), according to the Navy."_


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 12, 2009)

About time...I heard it was Special Forces Marine SEAL Snipers


----------



## tova (Apr 12, 2009)

Good. Glad our guys are safe.


----------



## Ex3 (Apr 12, 2009)

Excellent news!!!


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 12, 2009)

I FUCKING HATE REPORTERS


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 12, 2009)

we all hate reporters, CNN nearly got my ass killed in ramadi....but yea more details are coming out, looks like his life was in "imminent danger" and SEAL snipers took out three of the four pirates, the fourth was on a US Navy ship negotiating and is in custody....hate to be that guy, bet he's glad he wasn't on the boat though, a high caliber rifle round through your face will defiantly mess up your complexion. Good work Navy. 

~JohnnyBoy


----------



## AssadUSMC (Apr 12, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> About time...I heard it was Special Forces *Delta* Marine SEAL Snipers



You forgot that part...  :)


----------



## Ravage (Apr 12, 2009)

And they swooped down on Little Bird helicopters 

Great news, glad he's safe !








> SOMALI BASIN (April 12, 2009) Maersk-Alabama Capt. Richard Phillips, right, stands alongside Cmdr. Frank Castellano, commanding officer of USS Bainbridge (DDG 96) after being rescued by U.S Naval Forces off the coast of Somalia. Philips was held hostage for four days by pirates. (Official U.S. Navy photo/RELEASED)


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 12, 2009)

Good job SEALs. :cool: About time we let em loose with some surgical shooting. 


Great News !!!!


----------



## Ex3 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ravage said:


> And they swooped down on Little Bird helicopters



I just heard on Fox that they dropped in with boats from a C130.


----------



## Hush (Apr 12, 2009)

About damn time, too bad they got one alive.


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hush said:


> About damn time, too bad they got one alive.





Those Arleigh Burke-class companionways are pretty treacherous. A lot of people fall down 'em and land on their heads. Three or four times in a row.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 12, 2009)

I must say I am very proud of the USN SEAL's who did god's work! :)


----------



## Centermass (Apr 12, 2009)

Yep. 

Not only one *"Headshot"* in the news, but three!!!!

(I had no idea he had siblings................)


----------



## moobob (Apr 12, 2009)

I love a happy ending.


----------



## Ex3 (Apr 12, 2009)

moobob said:


> I love a happy ending.



So does Pardus. :doh:


----------



## Ravage (Apr 12, 2009)

Whats bad with a happy ending ? :uhh:


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 12, 2009)

Ravage said:


> Whats bad with a happy ending ? :uhh:



A happy ending is what a masseuse or a hairdresser offers you in the orient (read sucky fucky)

Good job, now if everyone starts blowing ever suspect looking dhow or dinghy out of the water it might curtail these fuckers business schemes.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Apr 12, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> Good job, now if everyone starts blowing ever suspect looking dhow or dinghy out of the water it might curtail these fuckers business schemes.



We could only hope...


----------



## peefyloo (Apr 13, 2009)

lol you guys and your tinfoil hat beliefs *sighs*

Everyone knows that it was Rainbow 6 who did a HALO and sniped them on the way down.

Seriously... good for them. About time we deal with these ass clowns. It's been 200 years... we need to start fighting the pirates again.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 13, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> We could only hope...



I think the worst thing that ever happened to how the Navy deals with piracy is reliable communications.  Back in the day a Captain had no contact with the home port for months at a time, if they found a pirate they caught him and hung him and used/were expected to use their initiative in how the dealt with incidents.  Now they have to wait for the Pentagon/Downing street/Canberra/Beehive to crunch the numbers on how it will affect some politicians popularity ratings before they can throw the gash off the back.

I'm about to get off topic so I'll shut up.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 13, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> I think the worst thing that ever happened to how the Navy deals with piracy is reliable communications.  Back in the day a Captain had no contact with the home port for months at a time, if they found a pirate they caught him and hung him and used/were expected to use their initiative in how the dealt with incidents.  Now they have to wait for the Pentagon/Downing street/Canberra/Beehive to crunch the numbers on how it will affect some politicians popularity ratings before they can throw the gash off the back.



You mean back before military leaders were micro managed?:doh:


Damn good post bro!;)


----------



## Headshot (Apr 13, 2009)

I heard they fast roped Aussie from a C-141 with Gustavs.


----------



## QC (Apr 13, 2009)

You forgot to mention the K-Bars between the teeth. Oops, OPSEC violation. :doh:


----------



## JBS (Apr 13, 2009)

I just heard on the news there were exactly 3 shots fired- one per pirate.

That's pretty badass, considering it was night time, on a moving vessel, and coordinated.  Every shooter had to nail his target at the same time, or very nearly the same time.

Also, there really was a C-130 and a RIB insertion at night.  I thought that was a joke, but its true.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 13, 2009)

Some times, reality seems to be much more amasing than fiction could ever be.


----------



## Looon (Apr 13, 2009)

Why is everyone so happy? We violated the pirate's human rights. Where is the Due Process?:doh:

You fucking watch for it because it's coming.


Thank god none of ours were killed. Congrats to all involved.


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 13, 2009)

> And they swooped down on Little Bird helicopters


In your dreams, boy! 



> Everyone knows that it was Rainbow 6 who did a HALO and sniped them on the way down.


Last night Heraldo said that it was a HALO jump, so it must be true!



> Some times, reality seems to be much more amazing than fiction could ever be.


Absolutely. 

Congrats to the rescue team. Best wishes to the good Captain Richards who looked out for his men; and to the crew and their families who suffered through some dark days. 

And we should also not forget the 200 people who are still being held against their will in Somalia...


----------



## Ex3 (Apr 13, 2009)

The thick plottens.....




> April 13 (Bloomberg) -- The U.S. military is considering attacks on pirate bases on land and aid for the Somali people to help stem ship hijackings off Africa’s east coast, defense officials said.
> 
> The military also is drawing up proposals to aid the fledgling Somalia government to train security forces and develop its own coast guard, said the officials, who requested anonymity. The plans will be presented to the Obama administration as it considers a coordinated U.S. government and international response to piracy, the officials said.
> 
> ...


Bloomberg


----------



## Ravage (Apr 13, 2009)

JDAM the shit out of them >:{


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 13, 2009)

wow, the Obama administration pushing companies to hire PMC's? ya know someone had told me that Obama had said or was planning a big push to hire more out to PMC's and such, and rely on them even more than the Bush administration to free up military resources...anyone know anything about this? Good job once again to all involved in the rescue, i'm glad to hear the White House gave the guys out there the flexability and independent movement necessary in a fluid situation like this. 

~JohnnyBoy


----------



## Ex3 (Apr 13, 2009)

You've got to be kidding me. 



> (CNN) -- Two pirates in Somalia vowed revenge Monday, after the U.S. military killed three pirates and freed a U.S. ship captain who had been held hostage for several days.
> 
> The pirates told a Somali journalist that they were angered by the U.S. action, as well as a French raid Friday that killed two pirates and one hostage and freed four hostages.
> 
> ...


CNN


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 13, 2009)

Good, I hope they bomb al-Shabaab to hell as well.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 13, 2009)

Letters Of Marque. It'd be just like the old days.


----------



## Bravo Five Romeo (Apr 13, 2009)

> The military actions angered Ali Nur, a pirate who is based in Gara'ad, a coastal village in the semi-autonomous region of Puntland, in northern Somalia.
> 
> "From now on, after the killings by the U.S. and France, we will add some harsher steps in our dealings with hostages, particularly American and French hostages," Nur told a journalist.


Yeah... brilliant strategy Nur.
Your plan is to escelate hostilities with the US Navy.
Good luck with that.


----------



## demo18c (Apr 13, 2009)

*"The killing of our boys was aggression, and the U.S. will see what they get from their operation," he said

WTF did the Somalis think the end results were going to be. They took an all American crew who unlike some did their best to escape. Ended up with only one hostage who willing became one and was surronded by the US NAVY and its highly motivated, highly trained SOF component. I would have to say they can not complain about aggression when pirating is an extreme form of aggression. I could be worse for them*


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 13, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> About time...I heard it was Special Forces Marine SEAL Snipers



I heard it was Special Forces Marine SEAL Snipers?????  PB.. you forgot the PJ in there somewhere and Ranger


----------



## Ravage (Apr 13, 2009)

What about the SAS ? You cant forget about the SAS.


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 13, 2009)

Bravo Five Romeo said:


> Yeah... brilliant strategy Nur.
> Your plan is to escelate hostilities with the US Navy.
> Good luck with that.



B5R,

That was an absolutely hilarious comment... Im dying here...


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 13, 2009)

I was just thinkin....

Can you imagine how funny the mission brief on the op would be?

*"Men.. were gonna kick off this op against the Pirates of PUNTland"*

Who the frig operates out of a place like PUNTland??  You know what I mean??


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 13, 2009)

With all everyone has said so far, I'll just toss in my "Good Job, Gentlemen" to the operators on the mission.  Good shootin'


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 13, 2009)

hey hey now, last I had heard there was also a section of israeli Sayeret Matkal involved, as well as Aussie diggers, with a back up contingent of UK SBS! Man, so many comming together for one life....brings a tear to my eye....oh wait, just allergies, never mind  

~Johnny Boy


----------



## parallel (Apr 13, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> I was just thinkin....
> 
> Can you imagine how funny the mission brief on the op would be?
> 
> ...


The pirates would do well to do just that... PUNT!


----------



## Ravage (Apr 13, 2009)

JBS said:


> Also, there really was a C-130 and a RIB insertion at night.  I thought that was a joke, but its true.



Would that mean Swicks ? (SBT-12 or SBT-20, since those are the only two that use the RHIB)


----------



## moobob (Apr 13, 2009)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## AssadUSMC (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm just glad those nice SEALs helped those skinnies keep an open mind about things.


----------



## Andraste (Apr 13, 2009)

*Hell yeah!*

from the Captain's hometown:



"A ticker-tape parade? I don't know about that," said the Rev. Charles Danielson, pastor of St. Thomas Church, where the Phillips family goes to church. "This being Vermont ... there's a real desire to let people be and to respect people's privacy."

Danielson, who prayed for Phillips' release at Easter Sunday services and saw the town's prayers answered later in the day with Phillips' release, said he couldn't take credit for it.

*"It's almighty God, and the U.S. Navy," he said. *

Damned straight.


----------



## Andraste (Apr 13, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> I'm just glad those nice SEALs helped those skinnies* keep an open mind *about things.




:doh:

Headshots.  Yeah, baby.


----------



## Swill (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm glad the boys are getting some due praise, but these feats are occuring all over the world several times a day by all of our forces. The press loves shooting bad guys when it's in easily digestable bits I guess.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 13, 2009)

Swill is right, its great their getting due praise, but amazing feats like that ARE happening all over the world by US service members....they just tend to either conveniently forget that or ignore most of em while accusing us of murder, but ya know i'm not gonna get all cynical here, good work SEAL's! three head shots in bad weather, choppy seas, and a very fluid situation...outstanding work! 

~JohnnyBoy


----------



## parallel (Apr 14, 2009)

Ravage said:


> Would that mean Swicks ? (SBT-12 or SBT-20, since those are the only two that use the RHIB)



Awesome! Possibly my former unit SBU(T)-20 gettin some!>:{


----------



## Teufel (Apr 14, 2009)

Ravage said:


> Would that mean Swicks ? (SBT-12 or SBT-20, since those are the only two that use the RHIB)



We always had RHIBs on the MEU. I have heard that you can soft duck a RHIB but I have never seen it. I didn't know you could do that.  The Boxer was in the area so they may have gotten the RHIBs from them if they didn't air drop them.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 14, 2009)

Rrrrrrrrr


----------



## QC (Apr 14, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> I was just thinkin....
> 
> Can you imagine how funny the mission brief on the op would be?
> 
> ...



Did you use spell check?


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 15, 2009)

Outstanding shooting, GO NAVY!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 16, 2009)

I love how everyone wants to focus on non-lethal means for stopping pirates...carrying guns.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 16, 2009)

Apparently being armed is illegal, so non-lethal is the only way to do it ...unless things changed of course.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 17, 2009)

Ravage said:


> Rrrrrrrrr




Priceless. Thanks for the laugh.

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 17, 2009)

Cabbage Head said:


> Outstanding shooting, GO NAVY!!!!!!





Priceless x 2. Thanks again.

F.M.


----------



## dusty (Apr 17, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090417/ap_on_re_us/piracy_captain

UNDERHILL, Vt. – The unassuming ship captain who escaped the clutches of Somali pirates made a triumphant return home Friday, insisting he's no hero, just an ordinary seaman. Richard Phillips said the U.S. Navy, which pulled off the daring high-seas rescue that ended his five-day captivity, deserves the credit.

"They're the superheroes," a relaxed, hale-looking Phillips said upon his arrival at Burlington International Airport. "They're the titans. They're impossible men doing an impossible job, and they did the impossible with me. ... They're at the point of the sword every day, doing an impossible job every day."

Phillips, who had offered himself up as a hostage after pirates made an aborted attempt to seize the Maersk Alabama cargo ship April 8 off the coast of Somalia, survived the ordeal after Navy snipers on the USS Bainbridge killed the three pirates holding him with simultaneous shots under the cover of night.

But he doesn't want credit.

"I'm not a hero, the military is," he said, appearing healthy and invigorated at a brief airport news conference shortly after his arrival. "I am just a bit part in this story, the small part of a seaman doing the best he can like all the other seamen out there."

Not quite. Not every sailor gets a ride in a chartered jet, a police escort home and a hero's welcome in his hometown. Phillips did.

His wife, Andrea, and their adult children, Daniel and Mariah, boarded the sky-blue Maersk corporate jet after it landed, greeting him.

Phillips, wearing a USS Bainbridge baseball cap, waved to a small, cheering crowd and hugged his daughter before disappearing into a building for a private reunion with his family. He emerged later to praise his fellow crew members.

"We did it," he said, speaking with a thick New England accent. "We did what we were trained to do."

When Phillips was rescued, his arms were bound. On Friday, abrasions and scabs could be seen on the insides of his forearms. Asked what the high-seas hostage experience was like, he said: "Indescribable, indescribable."

After his airport appearance, Phillips, 53, was driven home in a dark sport utility vehicle, a Vermont State Police cruiser leading the way into the small rural community where he lives, past freshly tilled farm fields, a pen with spring lambs in it and clusters of neighbors who came out of their houses to wave as he passed.

He doffed the baseball cap and waved it out the window as he passed Chamberlin's Garden & Farm Market, where four cars sat idling, their drivers honking their horns.

Arriving at his small white farmhouse, he found it festooned with ribbons, "Welcome Home" balloons and signs, with a flag-waving contingent of about 25 people standing on the other side of the road, cheering.

"To be able to come home, safe and sound, from such a harrowing experience ... oh, how Andrea's heart must be filled with joy right now," said Kathy Wright, of neighboring Jericho, a friend who waved red, white and blue pompoms when Phillips' vehicle pulled into the driveway.

There was no immediate plan for a parade or public celebration, owing to the family's status as somewhat reluctant celebrities.

"We're respecting the family's wishes and waiting to see what they'd like to do," said Kari Papelbon, the town's zoning administrator.

But all around town, the yellow ribbons that came to symbolize Underhill's hope during the five days of Phillips' captivity fluttered in a spring breeze, with lots of late additions as his arrival drew near.

There was a "Welcome Home Captain" sign in front of the Stitch In Time yarn shop, a "Welcome Home Captain Phillips" sign in front of Browns River Middle School and a "Welcome Home Captain Phillips" tar paper sign affixed to a red barn across the street from the family's home. 

Just as telling were a pair of posterboard signs on the fence in front of Phillips' home. 

"Thank You for Your Prayers," said one. 

"Please Give Us Some Time as a Family," said another, a polite message to members of the media and anyone else hoping to get close. 

"This is not one of our typical homecomings," Andrea Phillips said during the family's airport appearance, "and now that Richard is back, I just ask that you give us some time for us to be a family again." 

Phillips was looking forward to some simple pleasures at home — a cold beer, some chicken pot pie and his mother-in-law's brownies. Around Underhill, folks planned to welcome him but give him his space, too. 

"You want to say `welcome home' and then be as normal as possible," said Molly Abbey. "The beauty of a small town is you have the lifting up and the support but also that people respect privacy." 

Other crew members marked homecomings this week, as well. On Sunday, just days after returning to his home in New York City's Harlem neighborhood, William Rios will be in the pews at Second St. John Baptist Church. 

The Rev. Robert Jones said that he has spoken to Rios since his return and that he agreed to speak during the morning service. Jones also said Rios told him about his ordeal in a telephone conversation. 

"He was very afraid," Jones said. "He said, 'I was afraid because I didn't know what was going to happen.' He's thanking God, and we're thanking God." 

In West Hartford, Conn., Maersk Alabama crew member ATM "Zahid" Reza, who was steering the ship and stabbed one of the pirates when they attacked, said he'll avoid the shipping lanes off Somalia from now on because it's too dangerous there. 

He returned home to his wife and 6-year-old son Friday afternoon and was greeted by neighbors holding welcome home signs. He said he was looking forward to some sleep and time with his family. 

"I feel now it's peace and quiet," he said. "I'm so glad to see my wife, my son."


----------



## dusty (Apr 17, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090417/ap_on_re_us/piracy_captain

UNDERHILL, Vt. – The unassuming ship captain who escaped the clutches of Somali pirates made a triumphant return home Friday, insisting he's no hero, just an ordinary seaman. Richard Phillips said the U.S. Navy, which pulled off the daring high-seas rescue that ended his five-day captivity, deserves the credit.

"They're the superheroes," a relaxed, hale-looking Phillips said upon his arrival at Burlington International Airport. "They're the titans. They're impossible men doing an impossible job, and they did the impossible with me. ... They're at the point of the sword every day, doing an impossible job every day."

Phillips, who had offered himself up as a hostage after pirates made an aborted attempt to seize the Maersk Alabama cargo ship April 8 off the coast of Somalia, survived the ordeal after Navy snipers on the USS Bainbridge killed the three pirates holding him with simultaneous shots under the cover of night.

But he doesn't want credit.

"I'm not a hero, the military is," he said, appearing healthy and invigorated at a brief airport news conference shortly after his arrival. "I am just a bit part in this story, the small part of a seaman doing the best he can like all the other seamen out there."

Not quite. Not every sailor gets a ride in a chartered jet, a police escort home and a hero's welcome in his hometown. Phillips did.

His wife, Andrea, and their adult children, Daniel and Mariah, boarded the sky-blue Maersk corporate jet after it landed, greeting him.

Phillips, wearing a USS Bainbridge baseball cap, waved to a small, cheering crowd and hugged his daughter before disappearing into a building for a private reunion with his family. He emerged later to praise his fellow crew members.

"We did it," he said, speaking with a thick New England accent. "We did what we were trained to do."

When Phillips was rescued, his arms were bound. On Friday, abrasions and scabs could be seen on the insides of his forearms. Asked what the high-seas hostage experience was like, he said: "Indescribable, indescribable."

After his airport appearance, Phillips, 53, was driven home in a dark sport utility vehicle, a Vermont State Police cruiser leading the way into the small rural community where he lives, past freshly tilled farm fields, a pen with spring lambs in it and clusters of neighbors who came out of their houses to wave as he passed.

He doffed the baseball cap and waved it out the window as he passed Chamberlin's Garden & Farm Market, where four cars sat idling, their drivers honking their horns.

Arriving at his small white farmhouse, he found it festooned with ribbons, "Welcome Home" balloons and signs, with a flag-waving contingent of about 25 people standing on the other side of the road, cheering.

"To be able to come home, safe and sound, from such a harrowing experience ... oh, how Andrea's heart must be filled with joy right now," said Kathy Wright, of neighboring Jericho, a friend who waved red, white and blue pompoms when Phillips' vehicle pulled into the driveway.

There was no immediate plan for a parade or public celebration, owing to the family's status as somewhat reluctant celebrities.

"We're respecting the family's wishes and waiting to see what they'd like to do," said Kari Papelbon, the town's zoning administrator.

But all around town, the yellow ribbons that came to symbolize Underhill's hope during the five days of Phillips' captivity fluttered in a spring breeze, with lots of late additions as his arrival drew near.

There was a "Welcome Home Captain" sign in front of the Stitch In Time yarn shop, a "Welcome Home Captain Phillips" sign in front of Browns River Middle School and a "Welcome Home Captain Phillips" tar paper sign affixed to a red barn across the street from the family's home. 

Just as telling were a pair of posterboard signs on the fence in front of Phillips' home. 

"Thank You for Your Prayers," said one. 

"Please Give Us Some Time as a Family," said another, a polite message to members of the media and anyone else hoping to get close. 

"This is not one of our typical homecomings," Andrea Phillips said during the family's airport appearance, "and now that Richard is back, I just ask that you give us some time for us to be a family again." 

Phillips was looking forward to some simple pleasures at home — a cold beer, some chicken pot pie and his mother-in-law's brownies. Around Underhill, folks planned to welcome him but give him his space, too. 

"You want to say `welcome home' and then be as normal as possible," said Molly Abbey. "The beauty of a small town is you have the lifting up and the support but also that people respect privacy." 

Other crew members marked homecomings this week, as well. On Sunday, just days after returning to his home in New York City's Harlem neighborhood, William Rios will be in the pews at Second St. John Baptist Church. 

The Rev. Robert Jones said that he has spoken to Rios since his return and that he agreed to speak during the morning service. Jones also said Rios told him about his ordeal in a telephone conversation. 

"He was very afraid," Jones said. "He said, 'I was afraid because I didn't know what was going to happen.' He's thanking God, and we're thanking God." 

In West Hartford, Conn., Maersk Alabama crew member ATM "Zahid" Reza, who was steering the ship and stabbed one of the pirates when they attacked, said he'll avoid the shipping lanes off Somalia from now on because it's too dangerous there. 

He returned home to his wife and 6-year-old son Friday afternoon and was greeted by neighbors holding welcome home signs. He said he was looking forward to some sleep and time with his family. 

"I feel now it's peace and quiet," he said. "I'm so glad to see my wife, my son." 

___


----------



## ComingBack (Apr 17, 2009)

JohnnyBoy, in response to your question: about PSF's: 

"We cannot continue to rely on our military in order to achieve the national security objectives we've set. We've got to have a civilian national security force that's just as powerful, just as strong, just as well-funded." -Presidential Candidate Obama


----------



## Headshot (Apr 19, 2009)

http://wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=95451


----------



## Headshot (Apr 19, 2009)

http://wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=95451

SEAL team deployment stalled 36 hours, hampered by limited rules of engagement
Posted: April 18, 2009
11:45 pm Eastern

© 2009 WorldNetDaily

Editor's note: The following is adapted from an exclusive report in Joseph Farah's G2 Bulletin, the premium, online intelligence newsletter edited by the founder of WND. 


Capt. Richard Phillips

Maersk Alabama Capt. Richard Phillips,
right, with Cmdr. Frank Castellano of the
USS Bainbridge, after being rescued.

WASHINGTON – While Barack Obama is basking in praise for his "decisive" handling of the Somali pirate attack on a merchant ship in the India Ocean, reliable military sources close to the scene are painting a much different picture of the incident – accusing the president of employing restrictive rules of engagement that actually hampered the rescue of Capt. Richard Phillips and extended the drama at sea for days.

Multiple opportunities to free the captain of the Maersk Alabama from three young pirates were missed, these sources say – all because a Navy SEAL team was not immediately ordered to the scene and then forced to operate under strict, non-lethal rules of engagement.

They say the response duty office at the Pentagon was initially unwilling to grant an order to use lethal force to rescue Phillips. They also report the White House refused to authorize deployment of a Navy SEAL team to the location for 36 hours, despite the recommendation of the on-scene commander.

The White House also turned down two rescue plans offered up by the Seal commander on the scene and the captain of the USS Bainbridge.

The SEAL team operated under rules of engagement that required them to do nothing unless the hostage's life was in "imminent' danger.

In fact, when the USS Bainbridge dispatched a rigid-hull inflatable boat to bring supplies to the Maersk Alabama, it came under fire that could not be returned even though the SEAL team had the pirates in their sights.

Many hours before the fatal shots were fired, taking out the three young pirates, Phillips jumped into the Indian Ocean with the idea of giving the snipers a clear target. However, the SEAL team was still under orders not to shoot.

Hours later, frustrated by the missed opportunities to resolve the standoff, the commander of the Bainbridge and the captain of the Navy SEAL team determined they had operational authority to evaluate the risk to the hostage, and took out the pirates at the first opportunity – finally freeing Phillips.


----------



## Looon (Apr 19, 2009)

Headshot said:


> http://wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=95451
> 
> SEAL team deployment stalled 36 hours, hampered by limited rules of engagement
> Posted: April 18, 2009
> ...


Im calling bullshit.

This is nothing but a biased hack job on Obama. IMO

If it's not, then somebody opened their fucking mouth about shit that shouldn't be open source.:2c:


----------



## Shar (Apr 19, 2009)

Headshot - that is an interesting article.  Thanks for posting it.

I was talking to my husband about this the other day and he had some interesting things to say on this issue.  I was saying that I was glad to see Obama step up and do what had to be done and he was much more reserved in his willingness to praise "decisive" action on the President's part.

He said that seeing action taken against citizens of a "failed state" like Somalia isn't exactly going out on a limb on Obama's part.  He said there wasn't really a downside for him - it's not like Somalia was going to get more aggressive or seek retribution.  There is no functioning government.  Had this action been taken against citizens from any functioning nation (ie: terrorists from x, y, or z country) THEN it would have been telling.

So now you put that article up saying that he was hesitant to use force in this scenario?  Makes me super nervous.


----------



## CBTech (Apr 19, 2009)

This is a copy of an email a buddy sent me regarding the recent pirate eposode.Thought you folks would like to read it. 

Having spoken to some SEAL pals here in Virginia Beach yesterday and asking why this thing dragged out for 4 days, I got the following: 

1. BHO wouldn't authorize the SEAL team to the scene for 36 hours going against OSC (on scene commander) recommendation. 
2. Once they arrived, BHO imposed restrictions on their ROE that they couldn't do anything unless the hostage's life was in "imminent" danger 
3. The first time the hostage jumped, the SEALS had the raggies all sighted in, but could not fire due to ROE restriction 
4. When the navy RIB came under fire as it approached with supplies, no fire was returned due to ROE restrictions. As the raggies were shooting at the RIB, they were exposed and the SEALS had them all dialed in. 
5. BHO specifically denied two rescue plans developed by the Bainbridge CPN and SEAL teams 
6. Bainbridge CPN and SEAL team CDR finally decide they have the OpArea and OSC authority to solely determine risk to hostage. 4 hours! later, 3 dead raggies 
7. BHO immediately claims credit for his "daring and decisive" behaviour. As usual with him, it's BS. 
So per our last email thread, I'm downgrading Oohbaby's performace to D-. Only reason it's not an F is that the hostage survived. Read the following accurate account. 

Philipsâ€™ first leap into the warm, dark water of the Indian Ocean Bainbridge in range and a rescue by his countryâ€™s Navy possible, Philips threw himself off of his lifeboat prison, enabling Navy shooters onboard the destroyer a clear shot at his captors â€” and none was taken. 

The guidance from National Command Authority â€” the president of the United States, Barack Obama â€” had been clear: a peaceful solution was the only acceptable outcome to this standoff unless the hostageâ€™s life was in clear, extreme danger. 

The next day, a small Navy boat approaching the floating raft was fired on by the Somali pirates â€” and again no fire was returned and no pirates killed. This was again due to the cautious stance assumed by Navy personnel thanks to the combination of a lack of clear guidance from Washington and a mandate from the commander in chiefâ€™s staff not to act until Obama, a man with no background of dealing with such issues and no track record of decisiveness, decided that any outcome other than a â€œpeaceful solutionâ€ would be acceptable. 

After taking fire from the Somali kidnappers again Saturday night, the onscenecommander decided heâ€™d had enough. 

Keeping his authority to act in the case of a clear and present danger to the hostageâ€™s life and having heard nothing from Washington since yet another request to mount a rescue operation had been denied the day before, the Navy officer â€” unnamed in all media reports to date â€” decided the AK47 one captor had leveled at Philipsâ€™ back was a threat to the hostageâ€™s life and ordered the NSWC team to take their shots. 
Three rounds downrange later, all three brigands became enemy KIA and Philips was safe. 

There is upside, downside, and spinside to the series of events over the last week that culminated in yesterdayâ€™s dramatic rescue of an American hostage. 

Almost immediately following word of the rescue, the Obama administration and its supporters claimed victory against pirates in the Indian Ocean and [1] declared that the dramatic end to the standoff put paid to questions of the inexperienced presidentâ€™s toughness and decisiveness. 

Despite the Obama administrationâ€™s (and its sycophantsâ€™) attempt to spin yesterdayâ€™s success as a result of bold, decisive leadership by the inexperienced president, the reality is nothing of the sort. 

What should have been a standoff lasting only hours â€” as long as it took the USS Bainbridge and its team of NSWC operators to steam to the location â€” became an embarrassing four day and counting standoff between a ragtag handful of criminals with rifles and a U.S. Navy warship.


----------



## Looon (Apr 19, 2009)

CBTech said:


> This is a copy of an email a buddy sent me regarding the recent pirate eposode.Thought you folks would like to read it.
> 
> Having spoken to some SEAL pals here in Virginia Beach yesterday and asking why this thing dragged out for 4 days, I got the following:


This is 1 of 2 things:

1) Major fucking OPSEC violation

or

2) Total fucking horseshit

Either way, this shouldn't even be discussed or posted with the intent of it possibly being real.

:2c::2c::2c::2c::2c:


----------



## Scotth (Apr 19, 2009)

CBTech said:


> 2. Once they arrived, BHO imposed restrictions on their ROE that they couldn't do anything unless the hostage's life was in "imminent" danger
> 3. The first time the hostage jumped, the SEALs had the raggies all sighted in, but could not fire due to ROE restriction


 
I'm not a SEAL and I wasn't there or privy to any inside information.

My one question is this:

Assuming number 2 is correct. Reports said during the first escape attempt by the Captain the skinnies fired at him when he was in the water to get him to come back to the escape boat. If the SEALs had the skinnies locked on at that point wouldn't the firing into the water be classified as an imminent threat and they would be free to take the bad guys out at that point?

I would think that email falls into Loon's 2nd point.  Which would be better then the first option.  A bad email either way.


----------



## CBTech (Apr 19, 2009)

I remember reports that said they shot warning shots into the air and he returned to the boat. 

I wasn't there so I don't know but given how the last Dem POTUS fucked the pooch pertaining Skinnies I would not completely discount these accusations. Remember who Sec. State is also. The whole lot seems a little clueless about "contingency operations".


Also, this wasn't my email. I was passing it on.


----------



## doorkicker (Apr 20, 2009)

Some photos of the pirates vessel:


----------



## Scotth (Apr 20, 2009)

CBTech said:


> I remember reports that said they shot warning shots into the air and he returned to the boat.
> 
> I wasn't there so I don't know but given how the last Dem POTUS fucked the pooch pertaining Skinnies I would not completely discount these accusations. Remember who Sec. State is also. The whole lot seems a little clueless about "contingency operations".
> 
> ...


 
In the air or in the water doesn't matter.  If the guy is off the boat an swimming for his life and the skinnies are shooting that qualifies as imminent danger in anyones book Democrat or Republican.  If they had the shot they would have taken it period.

The SEAL team along with the other sailors involve deserve all the credit in the world for what they accomplished and are true heroes.  I don't have a problem with criticizing Obama and when they floats stupid plans like having wounded warriors buying private insurance to cover there wounds I will call bullshit on that.  But if you want to have creditability in your criticism you need to acknowledge the success as well.  The situation was resolved successfully and the White House handled it well and hopefully future events will be handled as well.  Doesn't mean you have to like what he does or support him but honestly evaluate the situation.  At the end of the day the hostage was rescued, 3 of 4 hijackers dead and the 4th one is in custody and that is a success in anyones book just grudgingly give the guy his due because there will be plenty of legit things he does to take issue with his administration.

PS You don't want me to derail this thread anymore recounting the failures of the last 3 Republican administrations.  Well more just Reagan and Bush 2.  Militarily Bush 1 was pretty solid IMHO:)


----------



## CBTech (Apr 20, 2009)

Scotth said:


> PS You don't want me to derail this thread anymore recounting the failures of the last 3 Republican administrations.  Well more just Reagan and Bush 2.  Militarily Bush 1 was pretty solid IMHO:)



For one, that is lame to threat to try and "derail" a thread.


----------



## CBTech (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## AWP (Apr 20, 2009)

Gang, we were doing great until the political shit started to fly. It was not needed in the dicussion. Not one bit.

We tracking?


----------



## Ravage (Apr 21, 2009)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/us_...s_freed_phillips_with_simultaneous_shots.html

*Three Navy SEALS freed Capt. Phillips from pirates with simultaneous shots from 100 feet away*

It costs as much as $500,000 to train a U.S. Navy SEAL - and the commandos just proved they're worth every penny.

Elite Special Forces undergo years of grueling training to become the country's go-to guys in tight spots.

The investment paid off this week when - in a remarkable rescue - SEAL snipers on the U.S. destroyer Bainbridge freed Capt. Richard Phillips by picking off three Somali pirates with simultaneous shots from 100 feet away in rolling seas as the sun went down.

"I've been hearing that it was a lucky shot, but this is what they're trained for," said Lt. Nathan Potter, spokesman for the Naval Special Warfare Command in Coronado, Calif.

There are only about 2,000 SEALs on active duty, not surprising because the training alone can take years. 

"You can't just grow these people on trees," said Tim Brown, a senior fellow with GlobalSecurity.org. 

"It takes years and years to develop them. They train these people to push themselves past the limits, to ignore their limitations and personal comfort to get the job done, whatever it takes."

First, there are eight weeks of Navy basic training. Then six months of basic underwater demolitions/SEAL training, which includes Hell Week - five days of nearly nonstop training.

After that comes another six months of SEAL qualification training, in which advanced skills are taught. 

Only about a third of the trainees complete the course - and even then, there's an additional 18 months of training with a platoon before being deployed into any combat situation.

The cost to train just one SEAL is estimated to run from $350,000 to $500,000.

"You can't really put a price on what they do," said Cmdr. Greg Giesen, spokesman for the Navy's Special Warfare School.

A senior U.S. counterterrorism official told the Daily News that the legendary Naval Special Warfare Development Group - known as DevGru, or SEAL Team Six - was involved in the rescue operation. 

DevGru consists of the "best of the best" of the Navy SEALs and has been on the front lines in the hunt for terror mastermind Osama Bin Laden.

Former Navy SEAL William Brown, 31, of New Jersey, said he wasn't surprised at all by the outcome of the Somali hostage standoff.

"Historically, when there's an American in trouble, the SEALs have been the choice of liberation," he said.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll post this for what it's worth. I got it in an e-mail today. :doh:

Quote:

Your "Real" story is not exactly the way I heard it, and probably has a
few political twists thrown in to stir the pot.* Rather than me trying
to correct it, I'll just tell you what I found out from my contacts at
NSWC Norfolk and at SOCOM Tampa. 


First though, let me orient you to familiarize you with the "terrain." 

In Africa from Djibouti at the southern end of the Red Sea eastward
through the Gulf of Aden to round Cape Guardafui at the easternmost tip
of Africa (also known as "The Horn of Africa") is about a 600 nm transit
before you stand out into the Indian Ocean.* That transit is comparable
in distance to that from the mouth of the Mississippi at New Orleans to
the tip of Florida at Key West-- except that 600 nm over there is
infested with Somalia pirates. 

Ships turning southward at the Horn of Africa transit the SLOC (Sea Lane
of Commerce) along the east coast of Somalia because of the prevailing
southerly currents there.* It's about 1,500 nm on to Mombassa, which is
just south of the equator in Kenya.* Comparably, that's about the
transit distance from Portland Maine down the east coast of the US to
Miami Florida.* In other words, the ocean area being patrolled by our
naval forces off the coast of Somalia is comparable to that in the Gulf
of Mexico from the Mississippi River east to Miami then up the eastern
seaboard to Maine. 
*
Second, let me globally orient you from our Naval Operating Base in
Norfolk, VA, east across the Atlantic to North Africa, thence across the
Med to Suez in Egypt, thence southward down the Red Sea to Djibouti at
the Gulf of Aden, thence eastward to round Cape Guardafui at the
easternmost tip of Africa, and thence southerly some 300 miles down the
east cost of Somali out into the high seas of the Indian Ocean to the
position of MV ALABAMA is a little more than 7,000 nm, and plus-nine
time-zones ahead of EST. 


Hold that thought, in that, a C-17 transport averaging a little better
than 400 kts (SOG) takes the best part of 18 hours to make that trip.
In the evening darkness late Thursday night, a team of Navy SEALs from
NSWC (Naval Surface Warfare Center) Norfolk parachuted from such a C-17
into the black waters (no refraction of light) of the Indian Ocean--
close-aboard to our 40,000 ton amphibious assault ship, USS BOXER (LHD
4), the flagship of our ESG (Expeditionary Strike Group) in the AOR
(Area Of Responsibility, the Gulf of Aden).* They not only parachuted in
with all of their "equipment," they had their own inflatable boats,
RHIB's (Rigid Hull, Inflatable Boats) with them for over-water
transport.* They went into BOXER's landing dock, debarked, and staged
for the rescue-- Thursday night. 


And, let me comment on time-late:* In that the SEAL's quick response--
departing ready-alert in less than 4 hours from Norfolk-- supposedly
surprised POTUS's staff, whereas President Obama was miffed not to get
his "cops" there before the Navy.* He reportedly questioned his staff,
"Will 'my' FBI people get there before the Navy does?"* It took the FBI
almost 12 hours to put together a team and get them packed-up-- for an
"at sea" rescue.* The FBI was trying to tell him that they are not
practiced to do this-- Navy SEALs are.* But, BHO wanted the FBI there
"to help," that is, carry out the Attorney General's (his) orders to
negotiate the release of Captain Phillips peacefully-- because
apparently he doesn't trust GW's military to carry out his "political
guidance." 


The flight of the FBI's passenger jet took a little less than 14 hours
at 500-some knots to get to Djibouti.* BOXER'S helos picked them up and
transported them out to the ship.* The Navy SEALs were already there,
staged, and ready to act by the time POTUS's FBI arrived on board later
that evening.* Notably, the first request by the OSC (On Scene
Commander) that early Friday morning to take them out and save Captain
Phillips was denied, to wit:* "No, wait until 'my' FBI people get
there." 


Third, please consider a candid assessment of ability that finds that
the FBI snipers had never practiced shooting from a rolling, pitching,
yawing, surging, swaying, heaving platform-- and, target-- such as a
ship and a lifeboat on the high seas.* Navies have been doing since
Admiral Nelson who had trained "Marines" to shoot muskets from the
ship's rigging-- ironically, he was killed at sea in HMS VICTORY at the
Battle of Trafalgar by a French Marine rifleman that shot him from the
rigging of the French ship that they were grappling alongside. 
*
Notably, when I was first training at USNA in 1955, the Navy was doing
it with a SATU, Small Arms Training Unit, based at our Little Creek
amphib base.* Now, Navy SEAL's, in particular SEAL Team SIX (The
"DevGru") based at NSWC (Naval Surface Warfare Center) at Little Creek
do that training now, and hone their skills professionally-- daily.
Shooting small arms from a ship is more of an accomplished "Art Form"
than it is a practiced skill.* When you are "in the bubble" and "in
tune" with the harmonic motion you find, through practice, that you are
"able to put three .308 slugs inside the head of a quarter at 100
meters, in day or night-- or, behind a camouflaged net or a thin
enclosure, such as a superstructure bulkhead.* Yes, we have the
monocular scopes that can "see" heat-- and, draw a bead on it.* SEALs
are absolutely expert at it-- with the movie clips to prove it. 
*
Okay, now try to imagine patrolling among the boats fishing everyday out
on the Grand Banks off our New England coast, and then responding to a
distress call from down around the waters between Florida and the
Bahamas.* Three points for you to consider here:* (1)
Time-Distance-Speed relationships for ships on the high seas, for
instance, at a 25-knot SOA (Speed Of Advance) it takes 24 hours to make
good 600 nm-- BAINBRIDGE did.* (2) Fishermen work on the high seas, and
(3) The best place to hide as a "fisherman" pirate is among other
fishermen 


Early Wednesday morning, 4/8/2009, MV ALABAMA is at sea in the IO about
300 miles off the (east) coast of Somalia en route to Mombassa Kenya.
Pirates in small boat start harassing her, and threatening her with
weapons.* MV ALABAMA's captain sent out the distress call by radio, and
ordered his Engineer to shut down the engines as well as the
ship-service electrical generators-- in our lingo, "Go dark and cold."
He informed his crew by radio what was happening, and ordered them to go
to an out-of-the-way compartment and lock themselves in it-- from the
inside.* He would stay in the pilot house to "negotiate" with the
pirates. 


The pirates boarded, captured the Captain, and ordered him to start the
engines.* He said he would order his Engineer to do so, and he called
down to Engine Control on the internal communication system, but got no
answer.* The lead pirate ordered two of his four men to go down and find
him and get the engines started. 
*
Inside a ship without any lights is like the definition of dark.* The
advantage goes to the people who work and live there.* They jumped the
two pirates in a dark passageway.* Both pirates lost their weapons, but
one managed to scramble and get away.* The other they tied up, put tape
over his mouth and a knife at his throat. 
*
Other members of the crew opened the drain cocks on the pirates boat and
cast it adrift.* It foundered and sunk.* The scrambling pirate made it
back to the pilot house and told of his demise.* The pirates took the
Captain at gun point, and told him to launch one of his rescue boats
(not a life boat, per se).* As he was lowering the boat for them, the
crew appeared with the other pirate to negotiate a trade.* The crew let
their hostage go to soon, and the pirates kept the captain.* But, he
purposefully had lowered the boat so it would jam. 
*
With the rescue boat jammed, the pirates jumped over to a lifeboat and
released it as the captain jumped in the water.* They fired at him, made
him stop, and grabbed him out of the water.* Now, as night falls in the
vastness of the Indian Ocean, we have the classic "Mexican" standoff, to
wit:* A life-boat that is just that, a life-boat adrift without any
means of propulsion except oars and paddles; and, a huge (by comparison)
Motor Vessel Container Ship adrift with a crew that is not going to
leave their captain behind.* The pirates are enclosed under its
shelter-covering, holding the captain as their hostage.* The crew is
hunkered down in their ship waiting for the "posse" to arrive. 


After receiving MV ALABAMA'S distress call, USS BAINBRIDGE (DDG 96) was
dispatched by the ESG commander to respond to ALABAMA's distress call.
At best sustainable speed, she arrived on scene the day after-- that is,
in the dark of that early Thursday morning.* As BAINBRIDGE quietly and
slowly, at darkened-ship without any lights to give her away, arrived on
scene, please consider a recorded interview with the Chief Engineer of
MV ALABAMA describing BAINBRIDGE's arrival.* He said it was something
else "... to see the Navy slide in there like a greyhound!"* He then
said as she slipped in closer he could see the "Stars and Stripes"
flying from her masthead.* He got choked up saying it was the
"...proudest moment of my life." 
*
Phew!* Let that sink in. 
*
Earlier in the day, one of the U.S. Navy's Maritime Patrol Aircraft, a
fixed wing P3C, flew over to recon the scene.* They dropped a buoy with
a radio to the pirates so that the Navy's interpreter could talk with
the pirates.* When BAINBRIDGE arrived, the pirates thought the radio to
be a beaconing device, and threw it overboard.* They wanted a satellite
telephone so that they could call home for help.* Remember now, they are
fishermen, not "Rocket Scientists," in that, they don't know that we can
intercept the phone transmission also. 


MV ALABAMA* provided them with a satellite phone.* They called home back
to "somebody" in Eyl Somalia (so that we now know where you live) to
come out and get them.* The "somebody" in Eyl said they would be out
right away with other hostages, like 54 of them from other countries,
and that they would be coming out in two of their pirated ships.
Right-- and, the tooth fairy will let you have sex with her.* Yea, in
paradise.* The "somebody" in Eyl just chalked up four more expendables
as overhead for "the cost of operation."* Next page. 
*
Anyway, ESG will continue to "watch" Eyl for any ships standing out. 


The Navy SEAL team, SEAL TEAM SIX, from NSWC briefed the OSC (Commander
Castellano, CO BAINBRIDGE) on how they could rescue the captain from the
life boat with swimmers-- "Combat Swimmers," per se.* That plan was
denied by POTUS because it put the captain in danger-- and, involved
killing the pirates. 
*
The FBI negotiators arrived on scene, and talked the pirates into
sending their wounded man over for treatment Saturday morning.* Later
that afternoon, the SEAL's sent over their RHIB with food and water to
recon the life boat but the pirates shot at it.* They could have taken
them out then (from being fired upon) but were denied again being told
that the captain was not in "imminent danger."* The FBI negotiators
calmed the situation by informing the pirates of threatening weather as
they could see storm clouds closing from the horizon, and offered to tow
the life boat.* The pirates agreed, and BAINBRIDGE took them under tow
in their wake at 30 meters-- exactly 30 meters, which is exactly the
distance the SEALs practice their shooting skills. 


With the lifeboat under tow, riding comfortably bow-down on BAINBRIDGE's
wake-wave ("rooster tail"), had a 17-second period of harmonic motion,
and at the end of every half-period (8.5 seconds) was steady on.* The
light-enhanced (infra-red heat) monocular scopes on the SEAL's .308
caliber Mark 11 Mod 0 H&K suppressor-fitted sniper rifles easily imaged
their target very clearly.* Pirates in a life boat at 30-meters could be
compared to fish in a barrel.* All that was necessary was to take out
the plexiglass window so that it would not deflect the trajectory of the
high velocity .308 round.* So, a sniper (one of four) with a wad-cutter
round (a flaxen sabot) would take out the window a split second before
the kill-shot-- no change in sight-picture, just the window blowing out,
clean. 
*
Now, here's the part BHO's "whiz kids" knew as well as the Navy
hierarchy, including CO BAINBRIDGE and CO SEAL TEAM SIX.* It's the law
in Article 19 of Appendix L in the "Convention of the High Seas" that
the Commanding Officer of a US Ship on the high seas is obligated to
respond to distress signals from any flagged ship (US or otherwise), and
protect the life and property thereof when deemed to be in IMMINENT
DANGER.* So, in the final analysis, it would be Captain Castellano call
as to "Imminent Danger," and that he alone was obligated (duty bound) to
act accordingly. 

Got the picture? 
*
After medically attending to the wounded pirate, and feeding him, come
first light (from the east) on Easter Sunday morning and the pirates saw
they were being towed further out to sea (instead of westward toward
land), the wounded pirate demanded to be returned to the lifeboat.
There would BE NO more negotiations-- and, the four Navy SEAL snipers
"in the bubble" went "Unlock."* The pirate holding Captain Philips
raised the gun to his head, and IMMINENT DANGER was so observed and
noted in the Log as CO BAINBRIDGE gave the classic order: WEAPONS
RELEASED!** I can hear the echo in my earpiece now, "On my count (from
8.5 seconds), 3, 2, 1, !"* POP, BANG!* Out went the window, followed by
three simultaneous shots.* The scoreboard flashed: "GAME OVER, GAME
OVER-- NAVY 3, PIRATES 0!" 
*
I hope you found the above informative as best I know it-- and, please
excuse me in that after more than 50 years the Navy is still in me.* I
submit that AMERICA is going to make a comeback, and more than likely
it'll be on the back of our cherished youth serving with honor in Our
military.* So, let's 


Look Up, Get Up-- and, Never Give Up! 

Unquote


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 27, 2009)

So, now one of the Sailors is suing.  Wonder if this will change anything in the way of security.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090427/ap_on_re_us/piracy_lawsuit

Sailor sues over safety of pirated Maersk Alabama
Associated Press Writer Juan A. Lozano, Associated Press Writer – 

HOUSTON – A member of the crew on the U.S.-flagged ship hijacked by African pirates sued the owner and another company Monday, accusing them of knowingly putting sailors in danger. Richard E. Hicks alleges in the suit that owner Maersk Line Limited and Waterman Steamship Corp., which provided the crew, ignored requests to improve safety measures for vessels sailing along the Somali coast.

Hicks was chief cook on the Maersk Alabama. Pirates held the ship's captain hostage for five days until the U.S. Navy rescued him.

Hicks' lawsuit seeks at least $75,000 in damages and improved safety.

Officials for Norfolk, Va.-based Maersk Line and Mobile, Ala.-based Waterman said their companies don't comment on pending litigation.

Hicks asked that the two companies improve safety for ships by providing armed security or allowing crew members to carry weapons, sending ships through safer routes, and placing such safety measures on ships as barbed wire that would prevent pirates from being able to board vessels.

"We've had safety meetings every month for the last three years and made suggestions of what should be done and they have been ignored," Hicks said. "I'm just trying to make sure this is a lot better for other seamen."

Hicks also asked the two companies pay at least $75,000 in damages, saying he doesn't know if he will ever work on a ship again.

"My family is not looking forward to me going back out to sea. But I'm not sure if I'm going back. I'm still nervous, leery. I might find something else to do, said Hicks, who has worked 32 years as a merchant seaman.

"We think (the companies) should be more concerned about the personnel on their ships than the profits the companies make," said Terry Bryant, Hicks' attorney.

Both companies do business in Texas, which is why the suit was filed in Houston, he said.

Pirates took over the Alabama on April 8 before Capt. Richard Phillips surrendered himself in exchange for the safety of his 19-member crew. The captain was taken on a lifeboat and held hostage for five days before U.S. Navy SEAL snipers on the destroyer USS Bainbridge killed three of his captors and freed him.

Hicks said crew members have been trained on what to do if pirates or others threaten the ship.

"We need more than training," said the 53-year-old who lives in Royal Palm Beach, Fla., and has two grown sons. "I never thought nothing like this would ever happen."

Hicks said pirates had tried to board the ship two other times that week, but the Alabama had managed to outrun them. But on April 8, as Hicks was preparing food for the crew, the ship's alarm rang and the captain announced the ship was being boarded by pirates.

Hicks and the other crew members went to their designated safety room, which was the engine room, and they waited there for more than 12 hours in 125 degree heat.

"I didn't know if I was going to live or die," Hicks said.

The crew managed to take a pirate hostage, wounding him with an ice pick, and attempted to use him to get back Phillips. But the bandits fled the ship with Phillips as their captive, holding him in the lifeboat until the SEAL sharpshooters rescued him.

"He did a hell of a job saving us," Hicks said of Phillips. 

But Bryant said the Maersk Line and Waterman share the blame for putting the crew at risk. 

"We want to bring more attention to the shipping industry and the dangers in pirate-infested waters," he said.


----------



## JBS (Apr 27, 2009)

Gypsy said:


> So, now one of the Sailors is suing.  Wonder if this will change anything in the way of security.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090427/ap_on_re_us/piracy_lawsuit
> 
> ...




Somewhere in there, there's a lawyer looking to put his firm on the map.




> "We think (the companies) should be more concerned about the personnel on their ships than the profits the companies make," said Terry Bryant, Hicks' attorney.



Ah, yes, the noble attorney to the rescue of personnel, via multi-million dollar payouts.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 27, 2009)

well, you do realize that it's an utterly fucked up situation if there's been ideas thrown out there.. Oh, like some GOD DAMN CONCERTINA and it's been ignored.

There's ways to make it safer for transit of that area and it'd be cheaper than paying the piracy/hostage insurance.


----------



## 08steeda (Apr 28, 2009)

I think Team Six should go look up the attorney and say "Hi!" for all of us!!! F'ing idiot!!!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 28, 2009)

I honestly don't fucking see where you guys get off on knocking a dude who had a CIVILIAN SHIP he was working on BOARDED BY FUCKING PIRATES.

I'd fucking sue too, especially since he states that they had spoken about and come up with measures that could be employed to mitigate the issues of piracy on the ship... and instead, the only fucking way they could do shit about was to hide in the dark in the bowels of the ship.

He didn't sign up to fucking fight pirates, he signed up to flip fucking burgers.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 28, 2009)

Ranger Psych said:


> He didn't sign up to fucking fight pirates, he signed up to flip fucking burgers.








"I'm flippin burgers, you're at kinkos straight flippin copies"


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 28, 2009)

oh shit... bwhahaaaaa...

Kudos for delivery.


----------



## JBS (Apr 28, 2009)

Ranger Psych said:


> I honestly don't fucking see where you guys get off on knocking a dude who had a CIVILIAN SHIP he was working on BOARDED BY FUCKING PIRATES.
> 
> I'd fucking sue too, especially since he states that they had spoken about and come up with measures that could be employed to mitigate the issues of piracy on the ship... and instead, the only fucking way they could do shit about was to hide in the dark in the bowels of the ship.
> 
> He didn't sign up to fucking fight pirates, he signed up to flip fucking burgers.




Personally, I don't knock the individual for being upset, but suing MAERSK over this is just another grab at quick wealth, and I hate lawyers, who use the system like they do.  

Maersk didn't hijack the boat, Somali pirates did.  This is like a clerk in convenience store suing the manager because they were held up, IMO.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 28, 2009)

Maersk ignored the consult of the crews and failed to provide adequate measures to prevent boarding.

I guess we have to agree to disagree. 

these dudes had to ride the pain train due to their company, who owns and ultimately decides what they can and cannot do on the ship, dropping the ball.

They need to feel some pain more than just a delayed shipment

Companies don't give a flying fuck about people anymore unless you kick them in the man-wallet.


----------



## JBS (Apr 28, 2009)

Ranger Psych said:


> Maersk ignored the consult of the crews and failed to provide adequate measures to prevent boarding....



You have a valid point.

There are no doubt some very good reasons for lawsuits like this and maybe in the end things will change.  

I just look at it from the standpoint of a clerk in a shop- and the precedent this could set.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 29, 2009)

JBS said:


> You have a valid point.
> 
> There are no doubt some very good reasons for lawsuits like this and maybe in the end things will change.
> 
> I just look at it from the standpoint of a clerk in a shop- and the precedent this could set.



What, the prescident that a company is held accountable for what it does or fails to do?

OMG!


----------



## Brooklynben (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Ex3 (May 5, 2009)

The pirates will be shaking in their boots when they get a load of this!








> The United States Navy unveiled a new high-tech ship it says can chase down pirates off the coast of Somalia faster and more aggressively than previous vessels could.
> 
> The USS Freedom can go up against massive enemy fleets and is one of the fastest ships in the Navy to date, its commander said in a FOX News "America's Newsroom" exclusive.
> 
> ...


http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,518974,00.html


----------



## Gypsy (May 5, 2009)

NICE!


----------



## JBS (May 5, 2009)

Ranger Psych said:


> What, the prescident that a company is held accountable for what it does or fails to do?
> 
> OMG!



No.  That an employee who is held at gunpoint by a criminal could *sue the employer* because they didn't tie the place down like Fort Knox.

Before lawyers made everything cause for a multi-million dollar settlement, people just knew that coffee was hot, and if they got burned, they just admitted they were an idiot.  Today, with the help of lawyers, they sue private companies and make millions in ridiculous lawsuits in my opinion.

Back then, people just knew not to step on puddles of spilled Pepsi in their local Kwiki Mart, or they might slip and fall.    Today, with the help of lawyers, deadbeats file thousands of lawsuits annually, as they "accidentally" slip on wet floors in Kwiki Marts and restaurants across America. 

Back then, if you got held up at gun point, it was just a shitty situation, and you were glad if you got out of it alive.  The bad guys were arrested, and everyone drove on, as one community.

Rabid attorneys cost this nation billions annually, and keep our court systems congested;  the end result can be observed by any citizen who ever has to go to a courthouse.  I just came back from the courthouse the other day to pay a $10 fine for a burned out turn signal.  It took me almost 2 hours, and cost me far more in productivity than the lousy $10.  And of course, every day I hear attorneys advertising their services, and how much money they can get me if someone around me was negligent.   The system wasn't made for that, in my opinion, but it has been infiltrated by bloodsuckers and ambulance chasers.

Of course, this pirate ship stuff isn't exactly the shining beacon of "frivolous" lawsuits; there is probably a legitimate claim in there somewhere if the crew actually tried to suggest hardening the vessel against pirates, and MAERSK just refused.  However, I personally doubt this is the case.  One has to remember there hasn't been an American ship taken by pirates in _*decades*_ prior to this most recent one. How vigorously could this guy's suggestions have been argued, if not one American had been taken hostage in so long?


----------



## Tovarish1 (May 6, 2009)

I really wanted to see the picture of those SEALs. But... I understand it's highly top secret and I can't...=(...


----------

